# Aussie TV show looking for Australians working in the UK



## juliatimms

Hi all

I am a London based producer working for the Australian current affairs show Sunday Night - which airs on Channel Seven.
We are trying to track down a couple of fabulous Australians to take part in a story exploring current migration trends - it seems that for the first time in years less and less Australians are moving to the UK due to the current economic climate.
And vice versa more Europeans than ever are trying to move to Australia.
We are wanting to film with a couple of Australians - be they singles or families - who have strong opinions about living in the UK - good or bad! They just need to be passionate either way and happy to appear on TV.
Anyone interested in finding out more should contact me via this site.
All the best

Julia Timms


----------



## skyhighgirl

Hi Julis,

I am an Aussie who use to live in the UK but I have now been living in the Middle East (Dubai) for over 12 years. Please feel free to contact me at [email protected] if you need any further information.

Regards,

Melissa



juliatimms said:


> Hi all
> 
> I am a London based producer working for the Australian current affairs show Sunday Night - which airs on Channel Seven.
> We are trying to track down a couple of fabulous Australians to take part in a story exploring current migration trends - it seems that for the first time in years less and less Australians are moving to the UK due to the current economic climate.
> And vice versa more Europeans than ever are trying to move to Australia.
> We are wanting to film with a couple of Australians - be they singles or families - who have strong opinions about living in the UK - good or bad! They just need to be passionate either way and happy to appear on TV.
> Anyone interested in finding out more should contact me via this site.
> All the best
> 
> Julia Timms


----------

